# Problemas velocidad PWM motor 110VDC



## perkan (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo el siguiente problema.
El cto que adjunto es el control de un motor 110vdc con un pwm diseñado con un 555.
luego para proteger del circuito de control hay un Opto (4n26) y luego hay un transitor trabajando en corte y saturacion, el cual basicamente invierte la señal del opto para obtener en el Mosfet la señal de control adecuada. (no invertida por la accion del opto)

El problema es que cuando vario el potenciometro (de perilla), lo esperado es que al maximo el motor se encuentre a una velocidad de 100% y lo que pasa es que solo muevo 1/4 del potenciomentro y el motor llega al 100%...

¿que puedo hacer o modificar para obtener un control proporcional. osea,  por ejemplo 1/4 del movimientto del potenciometro 25% de velocidad del motor, 1/2 del movimiento del potenciometro obtener 50% y asi ...
Sera acaso algun problema de corriente o de componentes...?


espero su ayuda..

saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Probá con un pote de menor valor.

Saludos !

EDICIÓN: Si el motor tiene el campo (estator) bobinado y está en paralelo con el rotor , vas a obtener mejores resultados si lo separás y alimentás aparte


----------



## perkan (Jul 3, 2010)

Funko bien...0-100%
le puse uno de 100K..
Aunque me afecta el ciclo de trabajo...pero en fin,  es un motor CC.

Gracias¡¡..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2010)

Modificale R1 o C1 para corregir eso .

Saludos !


----------

